# A Tight Butt



## Nightowl (Nov 26, 2011)

So, looking over a friend's book on exercises and found this:

 a list of exercises for a "tight Butt"

all four kick back
dog walk
side-lying sidee kick
standing press back
bent knee crossover
low bridge
rubberband sidestep
flamingo hip twist
monster walk


any others like to add to the list?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard _lunges _are good for a tight butt. 

More...





YouTube Video


----------



## .V. (Nov 26, 2011)

Most of my clients have been women.  I've had them squat and deadlift.  These seem to work better for a tight butt than anything else they've done.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 26, 2011)

.V. said:


> Most of my clients have been women. I've had them squat and deadlift. These seem to work better for a tight butt than anything else they've done.


 
x2


----------



## squigader (Nov 26, 2011)

Squats, deadlifts, variations of either. Done.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotta say what others have, I have had great success plainly from squats and deadlifts. Working my bodyfat level down it becomes more revealing. One thing I found surprising, from these exercises, my hips shrunk and then expanded, as I lost some weight and gained it back in muscle.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Weighted step ups
weighted walking lunges (which I like to super w/ reverse hypers)
SLDLs
ATF squats
high stance leg press
vertical leg press
if you can find the right set up, sumo SLDLs w/ a heavy dumbbell held vertically - because of the size of the DB, you need to find a set up such as the spotter stands on incline BB benches back to back so you put the DB between. Same idea as cable pullthroughs but w/ the resistance being vertical

Step mill cardio


----------



## lisarox (Nov 26, 2011)

Butt blasters using the reverse leg curl machine.


----------



## SFW (Nov 26, 2011)

Vertical jumps, squats, deads.


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2011)

Sprinting


----------



## big60235 (Nov 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> Most of my clients have been women.  I've had them squat and deadlift.  These seem to work better for a tight butt than anything else they've done.



There is no easy way to a tight butt. Stick to the basics and drop BF. Then use all these other exercises to tweak or shape certain areas but (lol) squats, deads, and lunges are the key to start with. Also the most grueling and difficult to maintain list if exercises to keep up with.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 27, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Gotta say what others have, I have had great success plainly from squats and deadlifts. Working my bodyfat level down it becomes more revealing. One thing I found surprising, from these exercises, my hips shrunk and then expanded, as I lost some weight and gained it back in muscle.



x2, squat and deadlift. I may not be a fair comparison, however, because I was already well-endowed in the backside when I started lifting.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

I cant free squat or deadlift..back problems..what other movements can I do to get similar isolate effects?


----------



## banker23 (Dec 14, 2011)

lymbo said:


> I cant free squat or deadlift..back problems..what other movements can I do to get similar isolate effects?


 
I would happily volunteer to spot you on squats and deadlifts lymbo.


----------



## .V. (Dec 14, 2011)

lymbo said:


> I cant free squat or deadlift..back problems..what other movements can I do to get similar isolate effects?



Lunges will help.  Using a machine that lets you lean back using the spinal erectors to simulate a deadlift is kind of ok.

Most helpful though, would be leg press and leg curls and cable kick backs.

I doubt that you are truly unable to squat and deadlift though.  I've had clients sent to me by physicians and physical therapists with "un helpable" back problems... including my own wife who was NEVER going to be able to do either because of back and knee issues.  All were successful at becoming able to squat and dead over time.  Starting with body weight 1/4 squats and rack pulls...gradually increasing the range of motion and the weight over time.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 14, 2011)

.V. said:


> Lunges will help.  Using a machine that lets you lean back using the spinal erectors to simulate a deadlift is kind of ok.
> 
> Most helpful though, would be leg press and leg curls and cable kick backs.
> 
> I doubt that you are truly unable to squat and deadlift though.  I've had clients sent to me by physicians and physical therapists with "un helpable" back problems... including my own wife who was NEVER going to be able to do either because of back and knee issues.  All were successful at becoming able to squat and dead over time.  Starting with body weight 1/4 squats and rack pulls...gradually increasing the range of motion and the weight over time.



DB squats & DLs are more flexible options and you can get a killer workout w/ light weights - ROM is important, form is important.

The stuff I've at least felt the greatest butt burn from are supers of weighted walking lungs (like 50 steps around the gym) w/ reverse hypers, hold for a good solid 1 count at the top of the rep.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

Place a stability ball on ground (the ball portion on ground, flat facing up)
stand on it, lift one leg behind you keeping your balance while bending over to touch your toe and keep for 5 sec. go slowly back up.  Other side.  Do 10 reps


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 17, 2011)

I just ride my bike... a LOT. When your feet are clipped in, and you have a good pedal stroke technique, it uses all the muscles in the legs, butt, and hips. One-legged pedalling with high resistance can be a good way to develop muscles needed for complete pedalling technique.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

lisarox said:


> Butt blasters using the reverse leg curl machine.


 agreed the butt blaster really isolates the glutes


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## strongrunbox (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sprinting



Running!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

Like alot of people said..stiff leg deadlifts, lunges, deep squats, stepping up on something knee high, etc..all those exercises have done wonders for me. I still have a good bit of extra fat on my back side but it will take a good while to get all that off. in time...in time lol
good luck


----------



## lacespace (Jan 25, 2012)

stair climbing is a killer for your glutes. I was not too impressed with my glutes and after 2 months of just stair running I have significantly improved my but and legs. Also bike riders had the most firm and round butts there are because of how good it works them.


----------



## rangermike (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## lymbo (Jan 26, 2012)

I Bust my ass on leg day to build my butt back up...its slowly coming along..i lost alot of muscle when i was pregnat last yr ago...any of you making butt donations i'll take a few pounds


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

lymbo said:


> I Bust my ass on leg day to build my butt back up...its slowly coming along..i lost alot of muscle when i was pregnat last yr ago...any of you making butt donations i'll take a few pounds


 
oh ill give you mine haha..it will take me years and years to get all of mine off..its damn annoying..how much ya want??? haha


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2012)

I do a lot of squats and lunges, also on the cable crossover, I put the lever all the way down, strap a calf cuff to my ankle and to straight standing leg extension lifting my leg back.  I hope that makes sense.  It gets my gluts deep.  Love them.


----------



## Voices (Feb 7, 2012)

lisarox said:


> Butt blasters using the reverse leg curl machine.


 Deadlifts and running have really helped me, that and dropping bodyfat. Butt blasters seem like something I could easily add though. I've been looking for something to add that extra "oomph" lol


----------



## .V. (Feb 7, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> DB squats & DLs are more flexible options and you can get a killer workout w/ light weights - ROM is important, form is important.



You are correct ma'am.  When I started Mrs.V. with squats and deads, her deads were with an empty bar, in a rack from above her knees.  As this improved, we went lower...then lower...then lower...then added weight.  She can pull 230 from the floor now.  Squats were started the same way, body weight using the rack for balance, then a 10lb empty bar and so on until she was doing real ass to ankle squats.  Her broken back from an auto accident and destroyed knees from once weighing 450lbs were supposed to make this impossible for her.

BTW...is that you in your avatar?  Rather impressive physique, one I wish I had (and I'm male)...ya know, wish I had except without the girl parts.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 24, 2012)

The suggestions are great!

Thank you


----------



## .V. (Feb 24, 2012)

One more thing about squats and deads; along with lunges, burpees, sprints...  Ladies you will appreciate this if you have had children, when you are in your 40's...that little trickle with a sneeze, a cough, or a laugh?  The stronger pelvic floor you get from these can help eliminate that problem.

And spouses or significant others will appreciate a strong pelvic floor too.  Not going further because I don't want to take this thread in the wrong direction.  But there are definite benefits to these *so called*, "men's lifts" beyond a better looking butt.


----------

